# HELP! HOW do u make baklava and still have the layers be a little crispy??



## rustyspoons (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not very experienced at this sort of thing, *especially* with the fillo dough but... I only _made _it once and from a _very simple beginners recipe_ and was disapointed because it seemed to me not to have that nice buttery background flavor in addition to the sticky sweet syrupy flavor and nuts, also the pastry dough layers were kinda soggy  instead of a tiny bit crispy?(as I have had it that way the first time I ever ate it and LOVED :lips: it that way, but been chasing the dragon ever since...)

So, Am I Nuts? :crazy: Is it *NOT* supposed to be a little crispy? And Also, are you *NOT* _supposed_ to have a slighty secondary lite buttery flavor?? Don't get me wrong, I love the piles of syrup it soaks in, but isn't there a way to have both? I do remember "painting" each layer of fillo completely with melted butter, (plain ol butter, not clarified or anything like that...) IDK?:look:

So, if anyone has a recipe or technic to help me out I'd greatly appreciate it.
Thank You


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

My Mother makes the best baklava - light, crispy, and not at all soggy. Though many greeks will argue that baklava needs to be super sweet, drenched, and heavy. Not my cup of tea. While helping my Mom prepare it she stressed the following:

- melt the butter and paint it on. Liberally, get some on every spot but don't let it pool. If you're doing it right you'll be using at least 1-2 sticks of butter.
- Keep the layers of nuts pretty thin. A mere dusting of nuts in between layers is all you need. The phyllo is the star.
- Cut into squares or diamond shapes before you bake it. Stick a clove on each square.
- Bake at a slightly higher temperature than what you're baking at now, helps with puffing the phyllo. Watch it carefully not to burn.
- Here's the important part. Once it's cooled drizzle lightly with syrup (about a cup) and walk away. See how that absorbs and if it still seems dry drizzle with a little more. Do not put too much syrup, it's as simple as that. Remove from the pan into individual cupcake liners. You don't want it sitting in its own syrup.


----------



## rustyspoons (Oct 24, 2008)

Mapvia that sounds sooo good! :lips: I do remember that when I made it last, I did use over a stick of butter and painted every inch, but I think maybe my mistake was the syrup. I put it on all at once instead of the way you suggest here. So I will do that with the next batch, Also I didn't know the trick about baking at a slightly higher temp to puff the phyllo, that sounds great. Cant wait to try this out. I'll let you know how it went when I make it next.Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

How about a recipe for the dough?? I am kinda getting over my 
"croissant" phase and would like to tackle that one. 
:bounce:
........:bounce:
..............:bounce:
......................:bounce:
..............................:bounce:
.....................................:bounce:
.............................................weeee eeeeeeee!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Most of my Greek friends just buy ready made filo pastry!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never known anyone who made phyllo dough. I think it's made by machine. I buy it ready made.


----------

